# Devd seems to ignore my UPS plug



## pcohen (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi

I migrated recently from FreeBSD 8.2 to FreeBSD 9.0 RC1. I tried to set up everything as before and I am facing a new issue. When I tried to set up the connection between my Eaton UPS and my server, I had to follow the following configuration in devd:
http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/nut-upsuser/2011-March/006690.html

This worked in 8.2 but seems to have no effect on 9.0 but dmesg shows that when I unplug or plug the USB cable toward my UPS it is detected. I then tried a "basic devd rule":

```
attach 100 {
         action "echo $device-name $vendor >> /tmp/deviceList.txt";
};
```
If I plug an USB stick the file is updated. If I plug my UPS USB, nothing is going out.

I have no real idea on what I could do.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Best Regards.


----------

